# ViP 722 Question...



## GioGambino (Oct 18, 2008)

Guys, I am at wits end here about my 722. Why have they made something so simple, so difficult? Ok, here is my supposed simple question that I can't figure out even by reading the manual.

When I am recording on Tuner 1 (TV1) and I am watching TV1, I can simply press "Stop" on the remote to stop the recording. When I am recording on Tuner 2 (TV2) but am watching TV1, how do I stop the recording on Tuner 2? 

Do I need to use TV2's remote? I went into the DVR menu and it shows that the program is recording on Tuner 2, but there is no option to stop the recording? Why does it have to be so difficult? In the DVR menu, why can't they just put a "Stop recording" option? Any ideas on how to easily do this from TV1? Thanks!


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

That is very annoying, I know. You have two options.

1. Go to the room with TV2 and use that remote and television to stop the event from recording.
2. Press the "mode" button on the front of your receiver at TV1, which will allow you to use the "swap" function to tune TV1 to the TV2 tuner (and vice versa). This is a neat feature in that you can also use PIP (picture-in-picture) in that mode from your Dish remote.

"Swap" and "PIP" are right below the record button on your 722's remote, by the way.

I know this isn't a perfect solution, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Here is a much simpler solution: When something is recording and you want to stop it press DVR twice and select the item that it recording. There is an option to "stop recording".


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

Bill R said:


> Here is a much simpler solution: When something is recording and you want to stop it press DVR twice and select the item that it recording. There is an option to "stop recording".


No kidding? On the 722? Holy cow. Well, thanks for making an arse of me.


----------



## GioGambino (Oct 18, 2008)

Bill R said:


> Here is a much simpler solution: When something is recording and you want to stop it press DVR twice and select the item that it recording. There is an option to "stop recording".


Call me blind, but I can't find that option.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

GioGambino said:


> Call me blind, but I can't find that option.


Me either. This is one of the few things that bothers me about the 722. I don't see that option when it's recording on TV2. Please elaborate.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

finniganps said:


> Me either. This is one of the few things that bothers me about the 722. I don't see that option when it's recording on TV2. Please elaborate.


Press DVR twice, then your screen will come up with all of your recordings, click on the one you want to stop, then press stop recording. (It will be the 3rd button from the top in the right hand column.)


----------



## ShapeShifter (Apr 21, 2008)

I _think_ you can also go to the DVR events list, select the recording in progress from that list, and then choose to stop the recording from there.

I don't recall the exact sequence, and I I'm not near the receiver right now, but I do recall being able to stop the recording through the DVR menu. Maybe it was on the schedule page? Maybe I had to start playing back the partial recording and then stop it?

I don't know how, but I did manage to do it in the past. Maybe playing around with these hints will let you find the magic incantation that works...


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Sometimes I've noticed that when the My Recordings screen first appears it shows one of the recordings. You might have to scroll over to the list and press up to see the 2nd recording. But yes, you can stop any recording by going to the My Recordings screen and pressing "Stop Rec" after you select the recording in progress. Also if you are watching what you are currently recording and both tuners are busy. If you attempt to change the channel, you will get a confirmation screen asking you if you are sure you want to change channels as it will stop your current recording.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Pressing the dvr button twice takes you to the dvr events listings.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

GioGambino said:


> Call me blind, but I can't find that option.


Are you looking when you are recording something? It only appears WHILE recording.


----------



## GioGambino (Oct 18, 2008)

Bill R said:


> Are you looking when you are recording something? It only appears WHILE recording.


Of course I'm looking while I'm recording otherwise I wouldn't be asking this question. Wow.


----------



## GioGambino (Oct 18, 2008)

dennispap said:


> Press DVR twice, then your screen will come up with all of your recordings, click on the one you want to stop, then press stop recording. (It will be the 3rd button from the top in the right hand column.)


The "Stop Rec." option only shows up when you are on TV 1 and recording on Tuner 1. I am asking how do you stop a recording from TV 1 that is recording on Tuner 2.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

As with any piece of equipment, the manual will not cover every possible scenario. if they were made that way you'd need U-Haul to get the thing home and the price of your device would quadruple.

_As noted by CorpITGuy:
1. Go to the room with TV2 and use that remote and television to stop the event from recording.
2. Press the "mode" button on the front of your receiver at TV1, which will allow you to use the "swap" function to tune TV1 to the TV2 tuner (and vice versa). This is a neat feature in that you can also use PIP (picture-in-picture) in that mode from your Dish remote._

I will add options 3 & 4:
_3. Then press the DVR button twice, select the recording in progress, then select "Stop Recording".
4. If 1-3 do not work, call DISH... Ask them to take away your 722._


----------



## GioGambino (Oct 18, 2008)

bartendress said:


> As with any piece of equipment, the manual will not cover every possible scenario. if they were made that way you'd need U-Haul to get the thing home and the price of your device would quadruple.
> 
> _As noted by CorpITGuy:
> 1. Go to the room with TV2 and use that remote and television to stop the event from recording.
> ...


Once again from the post right above yours. The "Stop Rec." option only shows up when you are on TV 1 and recording on Tuner 1. I am asking how do you stop a recording from TV 1 that is recording on Tuner 2.

Other than this small quirk, I like the 722 so why would I have Dish take it away? CorpITGuy's options both worked, but it is still weird why you can't achieve this more easily.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

GioGambino said:


> Once again from the post right above yours. The "Stop Rec." option only shows up when you are on TV 1 and recording on Tuner 1. I am asking how do you stop a recording from TV 1 that is recording on Tuner 2.
> 
> Other than this small quirk, I like the 722 so why would I have Dish take it away? CorpITGuy's options both worked, but it is still weird why you can't achieve this more easily.


Obviously, you are running in Dual User Mode. In that mode the 722 functions as two discrete receivers. You can not stop a recording in progress on Tuner 2 from Tuner 1. Just like I can't stop a recording on my 501 from my 722. It's not a "small quirk". It's by design and it's a good design.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

GioGambino said:


> Of course I'm looking while I'm recording otherwise I wouldn't be asking this question. Wow.


Way to win over the crowd with politeness. 
Bill R is a knowledgeable contributor here. You'd do well to listen.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

SaltiDawg said:


> Way to win over the crowd with politeness.
> Bill R is a knowledgeable contributor here. You'd do well to listen.


Thanks SaltiDawg.

The reason that I asked is that some people just miss the obvious or really don't know the receivers that well. My post was not intended to offend the OP.

And just so the OP knows, I am an engineer and if you read my posts you will find that I am very knowledgeable when it comes to satellite.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Which brings up the point.. Is the OP in a use case where 99% of their viewing is from either TV1 or TV2 but not on both at the same time. If that is the case, it is best to use your VIP receiver in single mode so that you can accomplish what you are asking. 

If you need the feature of two people watching different things at the same time then think of your receiver as two separate single tuner DVRs hosted in the same box. I know this is not totally accurate but helps me think of why a feature works a certain way at times.


----------



## OkieDave (Oct 6, 2008)

Press Menu-6-1-3 to bring up the system info screen. You will be informed that you are about to interrupt recording, and are given the option to do so if desired.

This will stop all recordings in progress on all tuners, so it may not be what you're wanting to do.

(Pressing Menu twice brings up a different system info screen that does not interrupt recording.)


----------



## GioGambino (Oct 18, 2008)

Bill R said:


> Thanks SaltiDawg.
> 
> The reason that I asked is that some people just miss the obvious or really don't know the receivers that well. My post was not intended to offend the OP.
> 
> And just so the OP knows, I am an engineer and if you read my posts you will find that I am very knowledgeable when it comes to satellite.


I apologize, I didn't mean to come off so harsh. I guess I was just frustrated, and I don't doubt your knowledge in this arena. I just thought I posted my question clear enough so people would understand exactly my situation. My apologies and thank you for your responses. :goodjob:


----------

